
Disinformation Is Drowning Democracy - rwmj
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/04/24/disinformation-is-drowning-democracy/
======
PaulHoule
The story not told here is that the real information environment disaster
unfolded in the 1950-2010 time period culminating in hyperreality and cable
news.

People who don't trust experts may have never seen an expert, but they have
seen Jim Cramer and Cokie Roberts, Larry Kudlow and an endless stream of
overgrown PR hacks.I

Since the traditional institutions were just a shell at this point they could
easily be blown over by Alex Jones, anti-vaxxers and every other kind of nut.

The answer isn't just tech or law but a thorough housecleaning and
particularly a reckoning of the war that certain business interests have waged
against social democracy that has pushed our institutions to the breaking
point.

